# Harry - blind cat - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Harry who is a 10 year old Domestic Shorthair looking for a lovely retirement home.



Harry was spotted on a free ads site as free to a good home. The owner was worried that he would get killed on the busy road outside the flat. We agreed to take him and he travelled from Manchester to Surrey.

The obvious problem was his eyes, so we got him vet checked straight away. The injuries to his eyes were years old and were caused when he was hit by a car about 7 years ago, but his owner never got him vet treatment.
His left eye suffered a ruptured cornea. His right eye collapsed and sunk back into his eye socket.
At the time he would have been in agony, but the vet confirmed after a thorough check that nature healed him in its own way and the best it could and although many people may think he is not the prettiest cat to look at (although I think he is very handsome!), he is in no pain. He does not have dry eye and although completely blind, requires no further treatment.

Harry is a very affectionate old lad and you can call his name from anywhere in the house and he will come running!
He has spent his life with a car park for a playground and with a busy bypass running parallel to the flat he lived in, but we don't want that for Harry anymore.
We would like Harry to be able to go outside in the garden, but to do this, he will need a fully enclosed garden. He does like to go outside, but does not attempt to jump fences, but he will need 6 foot fencing all the way round. We do not want Harry to have any access to any sort of traffic anymore.

Harry is great with other cats, tolerant of calm dogs and would be fine to live with older children who have an understanding of his needs.

Harry is very clean in the house and will always go to his litter tray.



He is very vocal and likes to tell you about his day, ALL day!!! He also purrs very loudly which can interrupt sleep 

Harry has been castrated, vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and his flea treatment has been bought up to date. He has also had a blood test and all results came back as normal.

There is a minimum adoption fee of £40 and a homecheck will need to be carried out.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey)
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh what an awful time Harry has had - bless him to bits. I hope he can find a lovely, suitable forever home to retire in - he deserves that xx


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Poor Harry, his story is so sad, I hope he finds a lovely home


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a poor old lad, life hasn't been good to him has it? Hope someone wants him soon bless him.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Harry has gone to a new home


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's fabulous news


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That has made my day! So very pleased - I wish him a very long, happy and healthy retirement xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

This news has made a very bad day, good  xxx


----------

